
Want to learn CAD, Code, Circuits, and how to put them all together? - travis_the_makr
https://painlessprototyping.com/
======
travis_the_makr
It's all free. No purchasing of software, hardware, or tickets required. No
previous experience needed either. It is going to be a like drinking out of a
fire-hose though. So bring a notebook. Recordings will be posted on YouTube so
you can watch again.

What's the catch? Nothing, I have a week off from work and I want to share
what I do with others. Perhaps the catch is that I get to learn to be a better
teacher and grow my following if my content is good.

